# Saw G3 2007



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Caught G3 (Satriani, Gilbert, Petrucci) at Massey Hall in T.O. Thursday night. That was the loudest concert I have every been to (I was even wearing earplugs). Frankly I found the volume made it difficult to properly hear the guitars. Petrucci was using so much delay it was still repeating about a minute after he stopped playing and was taking bows. Those are three talented players though. I'm not really a big fan of the genre (what is it called anyway, speed metal?) but can appreciate the technical brilliance. The highlight for me came after Joe's solo set when the other two guys joined him on stage and they did a jam on a Hendrix medley, playing off each other.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

JHarasym said:


> Caught G3 (Satriani, Gilbert, Petrucci) at Massey Hall in T.O. Thursday night. That was the loudest concert I have every been to (I was even wearing earplugs). Frankly I found the volume made it difficult to properly hear the guitars. Petrucci was using so much delay it was still repeating about a minute after he stopped playing and was taking bows. Those are three talented players though. I'm not really a big fan of the genre (what is it called anyway, speed metal?) but can appreciate the technical brilliance. The highlight for me came after Joe's solo set when the other two guys joined him on stage and they did a jam on a Hendrix medley, playing off each other.


I wouldn't call it metal. It deserves it's own genre there are enough of them out there doing instrumental stuff.


----------



## brybi (May 3, 2006)

I saw Vai at Massey a while ago and I needed earplugs too.


----------



## Tomfoolery (Apr 8, 2007)

*G3 2007*

Thats too bad about the volume, I tried to get tickets but was too late. Then tried e-bay and they were going for way too much. I guess I will have to wait for the DVD. At least I will be able to adjust the volume myself and enjoy. I have been to 3 concerts in Massey Hall over the past year and the sound is usually so good. Thats a shame to hear


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Tomfoolery said:


> Thats too bad about the volume, I tried to get tickets but was too late. Then tried e-bay and they were going for way too much. I guess I will have to wait for the DVD. At least I will be able to adjust the volume myself and enjoy. I have been to 3 concerts in Massey Hall over the past year and the sound is usually so good. Thats a shame to hear


I saw Satriani at an outdoor venue in Florida, he was ear bleeding loud there as well. I can't imagine what it would be like in concert hall.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Did Satriani have that cool clear plastic guitar with the lights in it? it glows Green or whatever his mood is in..
Seen it in a guitar mag.. that thing is outstanding!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would like to have been at that Massey show, but was out of town. I have seen the G3 there a few times before and it does get loud. I have not seen Joe play that guitar in the 4 times I have seen him. Sounds like a cool one.


----------

